# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Khoe bộ combo mới sắm

## GORLAK

dạo dạo ngoài bãi lụm được bộ combo như thế này ko biết dựng máy phay CNC được ko nhỉ??/  :Frown: 
thông số em nó như thế này:
- Hành trình khả dụng 300 x 400cm ( thực sự khoảng 310 x 420mm), hành trình sử dụng hiện tại của máy khoảng 260x400mm
- Ray trục Y, bản 24, 2 block/1 rail
- Ray trục X, bản 15, 2 block/1 rail
- chuyển động bằng Động cơ AC Servo tuyến tính, em muốn thay vitme nên bác nào cần thì em để lại giá tốt
- Đế trục Y bằng sắt đặc, tổng khối lượng cả bộ hơn 1 tạ :-S
- Hàng của USA







Chúc các bác buổi chiều vui vẻ!!!  :Smile:

----------


## h-d

driver em này chắc khó kiếm.

----------


## GORLAK

> driver em này chắc khó kiếm.


mình search thì có thể dùng các driver ACS Tech80 cũng được bác à  :Big Grin:  cũng là AC Servo thui

----------


## Tuanlm

inbok dùm cái price  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

> inbok dùm cái price


Check inbox nhé

----------


## anhthai20121991

cho e giá tham khảo với ạ :Frown:

----------


## GORLAK

> cho e giá tham khảo với ạ


check inbox nhe

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, nếu bác bán bộ linear servo ra thì nhớ giữ lại cái cây có dán miếng vàng vàng nhé, mình cam đoan là sau đó nó có giá lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

> Hoho, nếu bác bán bộ linear servo ra thì nhớ giữ lại cái cây có dán miếng vàng vàng nhé, mình cam đoan là sau đó nó có giá lắm


encoder phải ko bác/???  :Smile: )
có vàng hử  :Smile: )

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, tống tiền mấy lão ấy bác ợ....

----------


## GORLAK

Ngon... bán xong nhá hàng mấy cây kia, đc thêm mớ nữa =))

----------


## GORLAK

Lên cho bác nào chưa thấy

----------


## forsaken

Thương mại giá cho em vào 0988184484 nhé bác

----------


## GORLAK

> Thương mại giá cho em vào 0988184484 nhé bác


Ặc.... nó đang vận hành nhai nhôm nhai đồng rồi bác ơi

----------


## jimmyli

cái măm cặp mini mua ở shop nào vậy bác??? lỗ để cốt mấy vậy

----------


## mylove299

nhìn thèm thiệt chứ

----------

